# Native amercicans in wild west



## writeshiek33 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi anybody can point me to the right info about native americans in the wild west regarding various tribes, languages and names. Tried looking on the net but too much what you get is vague.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 7, 2017)

It really depends on where you mean. You could be talking Crow and Lakota towards the north or Comanche and Apache in the south with dozens more between east and west. The Hollywood film version of Native Americans is lot of the time a hotchpot of cultures with Navajos playing the actual "Indians" [because a lot of the films were filmed in Arizona and they were local].
There is a lot of information out there on individual cultures. Many of the larger Nations and cultures have on-line resources explaining their history, historical lands and sometimes their language.
I've been trying to learn Navajo [off and on] for a few years. It is interesting...
I really like the Picture Dictionaries at American Indian Language Learning Materials


----------



## writeshiek33 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes i guessed that there would be varied  based  on location. Not 100% where yet as just want to link info to scrivener to use later. I have a scene in mind where bounty hunter captured by Native Americans so wanted get some info on various tribes behavior. I know some tribes where more aggressive. Also interested in their spiritual believes as they encounter a mage to rescues. A weird world of demons, spirits, native American tribes and steam punk to add in strange idea just got the vague idea in my mind so just want store info for later when it viable to focus on as too many projects is too much already have two projects. One novel and one comic. I can focus both at least 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

